# First egg today.



## chickenjoe (Apr 22, 2014)

Got my first egg today 26 wk rsl Didn't think it would ever happen. The white egg is a store egg for size comparison








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

Congrats!! and a pretty one at that!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Nothing like first eggs. . Congrats! She did a great job!


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Congratulations neighbor. I live in harrison county too !!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats on the egg!


Jim


----------



## chickenjoe (Apr 22, 2014)

Clarksburg here nj where r u?



Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Lost creek. About 12 miles south of clarksburg.


----------



## chickenjoe (Apr 22, 2014)

Wow. I didn't even imagine that within a couple of days that all of my pullets would start laying. Before I didn't think I'd ever get an egg. Now I have too many. I guess that's the way of it though. Feast or famine



Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

You can always sell the extras !


----------

